# Kool Little bottles



## Road Dog (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the lighter blue


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 18, 2013)

Killer Snuff


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 18, 2013)

Jaynes Carminative


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice little trio ...Snuff is great...I've always liked the McCormicks bottles too...


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank Joe.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 21, 2013)

Those are COOL. Like the blu . and yes.... i keep all the bromos we dig ! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I like the lighter blue


 
 Nicest  McCormick I ever saw


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 22, 2013)

NICE photos...ya know, in all the years I have been digging bottles, I have yet to dig one of those McCormick's...I WANT ONE! LOL


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------

